
Meet the Woman Who Rocked Particle Physics Three Times - 0xbxd
https://www.wired.com/story/meet-the-woman-who-rocked-particle-physicsthree-times
======
merricksb
Active discussion of same article in Quanta Magazine, where it was originally
published:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17580449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17580449)

------
BrandoElFollito
She is a great physicist.

This said, particle physics is very unfair : one gets the Nobel price for the
work of hundreds.

On the bright side, you get to be published all the time, on subjects you
barely know (having been in the team, together with the 353 others).

